# Do I wash my car too often?



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

Bethesda E39 said:


> Hypothetically speaking, let's say he does call the cops and I get arrested.
> What would the charge be?
> [He parks on the street]


I hope you're not serious haha. It's still his property and nobody has any right to touch it, even if you have the best intentions to clean it. Why not befriend your neighbor and casually work a car wash into the conversation as nice neighborly thing to do.


----------



## riceqx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

It's too bad you are so private a person that you can't fill in your location so that we could see what area of the country you are in. Did someone say "space"? 
For instance, if you were from California and, it never rains, I'd say you probably don't need to wash every day. If you are from the same part of the country as me, well, I'd say you are only slightly more anal than I. I wash mine nearly every day in the summer, because of bugs, rain, and general dirt that ends up on the car. Drive in my area at night and the front of the car including the windshield will be so covered with bug spats, that it looks like hell. I like clean glass. ...and if you don't wash those off, they bake on the car and become even more difficult to remove.
My car doesn't hardly ever leave the driveway dirty, and, I can wash the car and the wheels, and dry the thing such that there are no water drops on it in 20 minutes.
I also believe that a cold water hand wash with car wash soap helps to harden the wax. I can have a coat of wax so hard after a year that, ..well lets just not go there...
...and throuout the year when it's possibly, I add coats of wax, use cleaner/wax for maintenance, and just take good care of it. The hand washes just maintain the wax and make the car look like new even though it might be several years old.
I've recently got into claying. Ive been claying friends cars. I clayed my car in an hour, my housemates neglected car in and hour and a half, and this weekend I clayed a car that I doubt has been washed since 2006, and it took me 4 hours of hard work. Those cars looked amazing when I was done, but I can say for certain that washing the car often is a good thing for longevity and show-off appeal.


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

riceqx2 said:


> It's too bad you are so private a person that you can't fill in your location so that we could see what area of the country you are in. QUOTE]
> 
> Doesn't my username say it all?
> Bethesda [MD, 10mi from DC / Capitol Hill]


----------



## riceqx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bethesda. Oh...I get it. 
Thanx.


----------



## Kgolf31 (Sep 25, 2008)

As long as you are using the 2 bucket method, and proper Microfiber towels, I don't see a problem with it. 

With 50+ hour weeks, I try to wash my car once a week


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Bethesda E39 said:


> riceqx2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's too bad you are so private a person that you can't fill in your location so that we could see what area of the country you are in. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you over doing it...maybe. Are enjoying your Bimmer. Have fun. Enjoy taking pride in how it looks.


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

ProRail said:


> Bethesda E39 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, Mapquest shows a Bethesda in 8 states.
> ...


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Bethesda E39 said:


> ProRail said:
> 
> 
> > are you stalking me?
> ...


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

hanlon325 said:


> washing everyday is bad but my uncle keeps he's 635csi in a carcoon (a bubble):rofl:
> and still takes it out every week to wash it:rofl:


lol is it one of the carcoons that has like an airfilter and keeps the air moving in the bubble? i saw one of those they are so awesome

lol and OP i wash mine alot to not everday but close haha thats awesome the only thing im OCD about is my rims i clean them every time i drive and as soon as i park i clean em lol


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Have you thought about changing your brake pads? There are some out there that leave hardly any dust on your wheels after a week of driving. Axxis Deluxe pads, Akebono are just a few that come to mind.



Missmodena310 said:


> lol and OP i wash mine alot to not everday but close haha thats awesome the only thing im OCD about is my rims i clean them every time i drive and as soon as i park i clean em lol


----------



## TWard (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a e34 and it's gold so I got to wash it a lot, and I have no clue how you could wash your car that much. But the one thing that really bothers me is there is a black e34 down the road and it is yellow because be never washes it.


----------



## libnan_m3 (Jul 23, 2009)

Come wash my car


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

POof540i said:


> Have you thought about changing your brake pads? There are some out there that leave hardly any dust on your wheels after a week of driving. Axxis Deluxe pads, Akebono are just a few that come to mind.


o yea i totally thought about actually gettn new rotors and break pads i just put new OEM ones on and man they make so much break dust its a never ending battle!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

More power to ya! I have black sapphire, so after a day or two it always looks dirty. I wish I could wash it every day. You could probably cut down the time invested though; it can't be that dirty so you could do quicker and lighter washes. 

How do you dry? I found the 'sheeting method' works great and one pass over the car with a waffle-weave towel picks up everything. Then QD just for the spots I missed.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I try to wash once a week, but a lot of times it's 2 weeks in between washes.

There is no way I could wash the car daily, my wife would seriously think she made a mistake marrying me (and I wouldn't blame her). I'd also have absolutely no time or desire to do this daily.

But congrats to you for keeping the car clean. I am not sure if you are overdoing it, but since you also apply wax regularly you should be fine. :thumbup:


----------

